# Thames tug funnel markings etc



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Ive seen these tugs in a few paintings with a red/brown and black funnel. Does anyone have any idea what company it is?










----------

I am also looking for information on the tugs "Pelicaan" and "Junior D" that was moored at Greenwich in 2004.

Thanks


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

Karbine
If you look on my web site and follow the links for tug funnels you may find a match. Perhaps you could get the names of the tugs from the paintings if they are visible and trace them from there.

Info on the PELIKAAN is very little. In 2005 she was laying at Strood on the Medway.

1 scr, diesel 5cyl Stork-Ricardo, 200bhp

PELIKAAN
1957: Built by ??
1957: delivered to ??
19xx: To W.H. van (der) Sluijs (NLD) ??
1969 (+/-): To "Stolk's Handelsonderneming BV" at Hendrik Ido Ambacht (NLD)
1980: sold to GBR
1991: To "Waterlink (South) Ltd" (Rod Atkin) at London (GBR)
199x: sold

====================================================
WATER HAIGH / JUNIOR D
(Tom Pudding tug)

53 GRT
1 scr, diesel, 135bhp-101kW

1960: Built by "E.C. Jones & Son (Brentford) Ltd" at Brentford (GBR) (YN 66)
1960: delivered to "British Waterways Board" at Goole (GBR)
2002: To John Dean Jr. at Hull (GBR), renamed JUNIOR D.
200x: To Denis Swan of Hoo Marina on the River Medway (GBR)
2005: still in service

=====================================================

Riverman

http://riverman.gotdns.com


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

I looked at your site and theres a company Anglo American 1888-1951 it may be with a red and black funnel. Theres also a C&A Etheridge with orange and black.

Thanks for the info also mate (Thumb)

Do you happen to know what date roughly the old Waterloo Pier being got towed away for a refit its sometime during the 1950s im guessing by a photo i have it has 2 tugs on it.


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

Those were the same two funnels that I picked out. It could be that the artist used what is called "artistic licence" where as the artist dreams up a colour shceme for funnels and uses the same in all his paintings.

As for the Waterloo Pier I can only guess. If you say it is a fifties era picture it could be that the pier was taken to refit in 1949 - 1951 in preparation of the FESTIVAL of BRITAIN which took place in 1951. I will ask around but it will be in about 4 weeks time (and will probably forget).

Riverman

http://riverman.gotdns.com


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Yea i was thinking they may of made them up.

http://coppermine.galacnet.com/riverthames/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pos=2

Here is the photo of the pier


----------

